# gentoo-freebsd



## keithandr1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Over the past few years I have really enjoyed getting to know the Linux/Unix operating systems and getting away from non-open source operating systems. I particularly have taken an interest in OS's built from source, specifically Gentoo and FreebsdFreeBSD. A hard working team of Gentoo devs have created an OS using the FreebsdFreeBSD kernel with Gentoo system management tools, as well as the all powerful portage system. (https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/index.xml) The OS is still quite unstable and needs much work, however I am relatively inexperienced in working with complex Unix systems and was still able to install and achieve a Gentoo-FreebsdFreeBSD system with an xfce4 desktop environment. I am attempting to reach out to others who already have taken the challenge of building this new OS, as well as others who simply like to experiment with new open source software systems(like myself). I attempted to start a thread on the official Gentoo forums, however I encountered problems while trying to register to the forum, and have experienced many issues with the official Gentoo forums in the past as well. This lead me to consider starting my own forum specifically for the Gentoo-FreebsdFreeBSD OS, which I then checked for on reddit and found this: http://www.reddit.com/r/gentoofreebsd/
The subreddit is 6 months old and has no subscribers or posts, however it does link to the official Gentoo-FreebsdFreeBSD project page. I am hoping to bring this subreddit to life by bringing users, devs, and anyone who has an interest in the OS to one place to communicate about the system. I will begin by making a post about my experiences with installation, and hope that others will join me in installing the young OS, and help discuss their experiences with it. If the subreddit appears to have been abandoned, with no mods, than I will create a new one, if there is enough support from the community. Looking for any opinions and potentially interested users/devs, thanks


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 9, 2015)

Many (most?) FreeBSD users view Gentoo as a failed attempt to mimic FreeBSD in a GNU/Linux environment. Many (most?) Gentoo users think FreeBSD is an obscure from an ancient time with no support or software and only the craziest of neckbeards could want to use it.  There's no real progress on or support for Gentoo/FreeBSD because no one wants an operating system consisting of two incomplete operating systems clumsily mashed together. No offense intended, but a six-month-old message board with absolutely no posts means nobody cares. Probably best to just pick the one you like best.


----------

